# new user can not ssh into box



## tamara (Jan 13, 2008)

I created a new user and they are unable to ssh into the mac (running Leopard). I can log into the box from the GUI, but not via ssh. Is there some tool that has to run to sync the keychain with PAM? If so, how does this run and when does this run?


----------



## tamara (Jan 13, 2008)

I should point out that my own user is capable of ssh'ing into the mac with no problem.


----------



## cupojava (Jan 17, 2008)

You say that *you* can remotely log into the machine with your account. Are you SSH'ing *from* the same machine *to* the same machine? That wouldn't really prove much other than that SSH is at least enabled.

Does the person that you made this new account for receive any error/warning messages when he/she tries to SSH into the machine, or does it just timeout eventually? Where is he/she physically with respect to the machine? I assume not in the same room? He/she could also use ssh -v or ssh -vv for verbosity and even MORE verbosity (respectively). 

Finally, is the address of the machinethe one everyone's yearning to log intoroutable? If it is in the range of addresses below, then it's probably not able to be logged into *unless* they're two machines within the same network:

10.0.0.0 to 10.255.255.255
172.16.0.0 to 172.31.255.255
192.168.0.0 to 192.168.255.255
169.254.0.0 to 169.254.255.255


----------



## tamara (Jan 17, 2008)

The machine is on my home lan, but my router forwards a port to the ssh port on the machine so I can log into it when I'm at work, for example.

What happens is that she is simply asked for her password over and over until the number of tries exceeds the password retry limit (currently set to 6) as though the password is mistyped or no password is entered.

I have tried to ssh in using her user from the box itself (which does indeed go through the sshd protocol handshake), and from another machine on my lan with the same result. It just appears as though the password does not match.

I created yet another user and tried it with this user and got the same problem. I don't know what the difference is between what I did with the first user created and the second or third, other than the first user created was during the setup. This is why i suspect there's some missing interaction between keychain and PAM.


----------



## macbri (Jan 17, 2008)

Try "ssh -v -v -v hostname" and see if the debug output hints at anything.


----------



## tamara (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, it doesn't give me any clues:

paladin:~ tamara$ ssh -v -v -v katarin@miishka
OpenSSH_4.5p1, OpenSSL 0.9.7l 28 Sep 2006
debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh_config
debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
debug1: Connecting to miishka [192.168.1.5] port 22.
debug1: Connection established.
debug1: identity file /Users/tamara/.ssh/identity type -1
debug3: Not a RSA1 key file /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_rsa.
debug2: key_type_from_name: unknown key type '-----BEGIN'
debug3: key_read: missing keytype
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug2: key_type_from_name: unknown key type '-----END'
debug3: key_read: missing keytype
debug1: identity file /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_rsa type 1
debug1: identity file /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_dsa type -1
debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version OpenSSH_4.5
debug1: match: OpenSSH_4.5 pat OpenSSH*
debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0
debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.5
debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK
debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent
debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha1,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1,diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ssh-rsa,ssh-dss
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,arcfour128,arcfour256,arcfour,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se,aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,arcfour128,arcfour256,arcfour,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se,aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: first_kex_follows 0 
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: reserved 0 
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha1,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1,diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ssh-rsa,ssh-dss
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,arcfour128,arcfour256,arcfour,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se,aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,arcfour128,arcfour256,arcfour,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se,aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: first_kex_follows 0 
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: reserved 0 
debug2: mac_init: found hmac-md5
debug1: kex: server->client aes128-cbc hmac-md5 none
debug2: mac_init: found hmac-md5
debug1: kex: client->server aes128-cbc hmac-md5 none
debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_REQUEST(1024<1024<8192) sent
debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP
debug2: dh_gen_key: priv key bits set: 120/256
debug2: bits set: 516/1024
debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_INIT sent
debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_REPLY
debug3: check_host_in_hostfile: filename /Users/tamara/.ssh/known_hosts
debug3: check_host_in_hostfile: match line 9
debug3: check_host_in_hostfile: filename /Users/tamara/.ssh/known_hosts
debug3: check_host_in_hostfile: match line 3
debug1: Host 'miishka' is known and matches the RSA host key.
debug1: Found key in /Users/tamara/.ssh/known_hosts:9
debug2: bits set: 498/1024
debug1: ssh_rsa_verify: signature correct
debug2: kex_derive_keys
debug2: set_newkeys: mode 1
debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS sent
debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS
debug2: set_newkeys: mode 0
debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS received
debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_REQUEST sent
debug2: service_accept: ssh-userauth
debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received
debug2: key: /Users/tamara/.ssh/identity (0x0)
debug2: key: /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_rsa (0x1081c0)
debug2: key: /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_dsa (0x0)
debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password,keyboard-interactive
debug3: start over, passed a different list publickey,password,keyboard-interactive
debug3: preferred publickey,keyboard-interactive,password
debug3: authmethod_lookup publickey
debug3: remaining preferred: keyboard-interactive,password
debug3: authmethod_is_enabled publickey
debug1: Next authentication method: publickey
debug1: Trying private key: /Users/tamara/.ssh/identity
debug3: no such identity: /Users/tamara/.ssh/identity
debug1: Offering public key: /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_rsa
debug3: send_pubkey_test
debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply
debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password,keyboard-interactive
debug1: Trying private key: /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_dsa
debug3: no such identity: /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_dsa
debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method
debug3: authmethod_lookup keyboard-interactive
debug3: remaining preferred: password
debug3: authmethod_is_enabled keyboard-interactive
debug1: Next authentication method: keyboard-interactive
debug2: userauth_kbdint
debug2: we sent a keyboard-interactive packet, wait for reply
debug2: input_userauth_info_req
debug2: input_userauth_info_req: num_prompts 1
Password:
debug3: packet_send2: adding 32 (len 20 padlen 12 extra_pad 64)
debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password,keyboard-interactive
debug2: userauth_kbdint
debug2: we sent a keyboard-interactive packet, wait for reply
debug2: input_userauth_info_req
debug2: input_userauth_info_req: num_prompts 1
Password:
debug3: packet_send2: adding 32 (len 20 padlen 12 extra_pad 64)
debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password,keyboard-interactive
debug2: userauth_kbdint
debug2: we sent a keyboard-interactive packet, wait for reply
debug2: input_userauth_info_req
debug2: input_userauth_info_req: num_prompts 1
Password:


----------



## tamara (Jan 18, 2008)

As a comparison, here's what I get when I log in as me:

paladin:~ tamara$ ssh -v -v -v tamara@miishka
OpenSSH_4.5p1, OpenSSL 0.9.7l 28 Sep 2006
debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh_config
debug2: ssh_connect: needpriv 0
debug1: Connecting to miishka [192.168.1.5] port 22.
debug1: Connection established.
debug1: identity file /Users/tamara/.ssh/identity type -1
debug3: Not a RSA1 key file /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_rsa.
debug2: key_type_from_name: unknown key type '-----BEGIN'
debug3: key_read: missing keytype
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug3: key_read: missing whitespace
debug2: key_type_from_name: unknown key type '-----END'
debug3: key_read: missing keytype
debug1: identity file /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_rsa type 1
debug1: identity file /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_dsa type -1
debug1: Remote protocol version 2.0, remote software version OpenSSH_4.5
debug1: match: OpenSSH_4.5 pat OpenSSH*
debug1: Enabling compatibility mode for protocol 2.0
debug1: Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.5
debug2: fd 3 setting O_NONBLOCK
debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent
debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT received
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha1,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1,diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ssh-rsa,ssh-dss
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,arcfour128,arcfour256,arcfour,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se,aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,arcfour128,arcfour256,arcfour,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se,aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com,zlib
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: first_kex_follows 0 
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: reserved 0 
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha256,diffie-hellman-group-exchange-sha1,diffie-hellman-group14-sha1,diffie-hellman-group1-sha1
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: ssh-rsa,ssh-dss
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,arcfour128,arcfour256,arcfour,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se,aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,arcfour128,arcfour256,arcfour,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc,rijndael-cbc@lysator.liu.se,aes128-ctr,aes192-ctr,aes256-ctr
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: hmac-md5,hmac-sha1,hmac-ripemd160,hmac-ripemd160@openssh.com,hmac-sha1-96,hmac-md5-96
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: none,zlib@openssh.com
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: 
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: first_kex_follows 0 
debug2: kex_parse_kexinit: reserved 0 
debug2: mac_init: found hmac-md5
debug1: kex: server->client aes128-cbc hmac-md5 none
debug2: mac_init: found hmac-md5
debug1: kex: client->server aes128-cbc hmac-md5 none
debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_REQUEST(1024<1024<8192) sent
debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_GROUP
debug2: dh_gen_key: priv key bits set: 114/256
debug2: bits set: 517/1024
debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_INIT sent
debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_KEX_DH_GEX_REPLY
debug3: check_host_in_hostfile: filename /Users/tamara/.ssh/known_hosts
debug3: check_host_in_hostfile: match line 9
debug3: check_host_in_hostfile: filename /Users/tamara/.ssh/known_hosts
debug3: check_host_in_hostfile: match line 3
debug1: Host 'miishka' is known and matches the RSA host key.
debug1: Found key in /Users/tamara/.ssh/known_hosts:9
debug2: bits set: 504/1024
debug1: ssh_rsa_verify: signature correct
debug2: kex_derive_keys
debug2: set_newkeys: mode 1
debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS sent
debug1: expecting SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS
debug2: set_newkeys: mode 0
debug1: SSH2_MSG_NEWKEYS received
debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_REQUEST sent
debug2: service_accept: ssh-userauth
debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received
debug2: key: /Users/tamara/.ssh/identity (0x0)
debug2: key: /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_rsa (0x1081c0)
debug2: key: /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_dsa (0x0)
debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password,keyboard-interactive
debug3: start over, passed a different list publickey,password,keyboard-interactive
debug3: preferred publickey,keyboard-interactive,password
debug3: authmethod_lookup publickey
debug3: remaining preferred: keyboard-interactive,password
debug3: authmethod_is_enabled publickey
debug1: Next authentication method: publickey
debug1: Trying private key: /Users/tamara/.ssh/identity
debug3: no such identity: /Users/tamara/.ssh/identity
debug1: Offering public key: /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_rsa
debug3: send_pubkey_test
debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply
debug1: Authentications that can continue: publickey,password,keyboard-interactive
debug1: Trying private key: /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_dsa
debug3: no such identity: /Users/tamara/.ssh/id_dsa
debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method
debug3: authmethod_lookup keyboard-interactive
debug3: remaining preferred: password
debug3: authmethod_is_enabled keyboard-interactive
debug1: Next authentication method: keyboard-interactive
debug2: userauth_kbdint
debug2: we sent a keyboard-interactive packet, wait for reply
debug2: input_userauth_info_req
debug2: input_userauth_info_req: num_prompts 1
Password:
debug3: packet_send2: adding 32 (len 22 padlen 10 extra_pad 64)
debug2: input_userauth_info_req
debug2: input_userauth_info_req: num_prompts 0
debug3: packet_send2: adding 48 (len 10 padlen 6 extra_pad 64)
debug1: Authentication succeeded (keyboard-interactive).
debug1: channel 0: new [client-session]
debug3: ssh_session2_open: channel_new: 0
debug2: channel 0: send open
debug1: Entering interactive session.
debug2: callback start
debug2: client_session2_setup: id 0
debug2: channel 0: request pty-req confirm 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: ospeed 9600
debug3: tty_make_modes: ispeed 9600
debug3: tty_make_modes: 1 3
debug3: tty_make_modes: 2 28
debug3: tty_make_modes: 3 127
debug3: tty_make_modes: 4 21
debug3: tty_make_modes: 5 4
debug3: tty_make_modes: 6 255
debug3: tty_make_modes: 7 255
debug3: tty_make_modes: 8 17
debug3: tty_make_modes: 9 19
debug3: tty_make_modes: 10 26
debug3: tty_make_modes: 11 25
debug3: tty_make_modes: 12 18
debug3: tty_make_modes: 13 23
debug3: tty_make_modes: 14 22
debug3: tty_make_modes: 17 20
debug3: tty_make_modes: 18 15
debug3: tty_make_modes: 30 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: 31 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: 32 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: 33 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: 34 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: 35 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: 36 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 38 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 39 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 40 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: 41 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 50 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 51 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 53 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 54 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 55 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: 56 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: 57 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: 58 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: 59 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 60 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 61 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 62 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 70 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 72 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 73 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: 74 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: 75 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: 90 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 91 1
debug3: tty_make_modes: 92 0
debug3: tty_make_modes: 93 0
debug2: channel 0: request shell confirm 0
debug2: fd 3 setting TCP_NODELAY
debug2: callback done
debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768
debug2: channel 0: rcvd adjust 131072
Last login: Fri Jan 18 19:34:21 2008 from paladin
miishka:~ tamara$


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 19, 2008)

Are you using keys with no password to log in to the other SSH box?  I wonder if you have to regenerate the keys for both.


----------



## tamara (Jan 19, 2008)

No, I'm attempting to use a password in both cases.


----------



## tamara (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm using passwords in both cases.

edit: woops, didn't see the thread had rolled over to a second page.


----------



## macbri (Jan 24, 2008)

Is it possible to create a fresh new user account and see what happens with that one?


----------



## tamara (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, I thought of that too, and the same thing happens with the fresh new account as happens with the second account. Have you tried it? You don't need a second mac to make this happen. It happens even when you try to ssh into the same box.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 25, 2008)

Hmm, thinking out loud...

Have you checked /etc/sshd_config and /etc/ssh_config ?

One thing worth checking would be "AllowUsers" within sshd_config.


----------



## vlbrown (Nov 18, 2008)

Existing user can ssh log in with no difficulty. New user gets password prompt over and over.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 18, 2008)

Is remote login enabled for _all users_ or if not to this newly created user?


----------



## vlbrown (Nov 18, 2008)

This is the question a co-worker asked me earlier today while I was researching this problem. I'm not near that computer today (only ssh access  but will definitely check tomorrow!


----------



## vlbrown (Nov 19, 2008)

System Preferences -> Sharing -> Remote Login -> Allow access for:


----------

